# City oder Natur



## ringo667 (27. Juni 2006)

Was gefällt wem besser? 
Ist gedacht als kleiner, sinnfreier Gedankenaustausch.


----------



## misanthropia (27. Juni 2006)

natur. meiner meinung nach ist das unberechenbarer und dadurch anspruchsvoller. weniger rechte winkel und ebene Flächendie einem das fahrenerleichtern. Wer natur kann, kann auch city.
city finde ichallerdings zum trainieren und üben ganz interessant wenn man einfach die oben genannten faktoren ausschließen möchte um sich auf das zu konzentrieren was man übenwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (27. Juni 2006)

kommt auf die natur an  wen schonne schteine da sind dan natur, generel beides mag ich gleich


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

es hat beides seinen reiz, wobei man inner natursektion das eigentliche trial lernt. kuenstliche hindernisse wie in staedten sind gut zum ueben-find ich auch, kann aber auch anspruchsvoll sein
@locdog
was sind denn schonne schteine??


----------



## snake999acid (27. Juni 2006)

sonne scheint?  kA
ich fahr fast nur city und finds einfach geil 
natur komm ich dafür net so gut klar, eben wegen dem unberechenbaren


----------



## BPOWDER (27. Juni 2006)

finde beides hat seinen reiz und je nach laune wird entweder city oder natur bevorzugt . da grossheubach net weit weg ist hab ich die natur session schlechthin eigentlich direkt vor der tür .


----------



## Benjy (27. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @locdog
> was sind denn schonne schteine??


ich vermute mal er meint "schöne steine"?


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

ach nee...
und wenn wa grad schon aneinander vorbeireden:
ich wohne lieber in der natur als in der city und mach auch lieber urlaub im gruenen...


----------



## Evil_Jack_666 (27. Juni 2006)

ich bin auf jeden fall für natur. is spannender/ unberechenbarer und macht mehr spass weil man in der city sein weg mehr berechnen kann, im gelände is es einfach besser.  und im sommer is es im wald zB nicht so heiß wie in der stadt und es nerven nich so viele fußgänger.
mfg


----------



## TheBASStian (27. Juni 2006)

Ich trial am liebsten aufm Mond. Da isses schön kühl, keine Bullen, keine Zwanzigzöller, und ich zieh ausm Stand trotz Orbitkombi 4,30 m.


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

*zitat von TheBASStian:*
Mann, das nervt... Wenn du keine geile Stadt, geilen Spots oder geilen Fahrer am Start hast, will eben keiner kommen außer deinen Nachbarn. Oder hast du vielleicht Bock, 879 km nach Hinterbrunsköttel zu fahren..? Um minderjährige Forumsmitglieder kennenzulernen?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


aber bis zu mond lohnt es sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (27. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @locdog
> was sind denn schonne schteine??



Hihi der alte macht genauso viele Fehler auf deutsch wie auf polnisch   Mann LocDog - lese mal ein Buch von Zeit zu Zeit  

Ich mag am liebsten in der Stadt, aber wenn ich mal im Wald ein paar frischgeschnitte Baume liegend sehe, sage ich nicht nein.


----------



## AxLpAc (27. Juni 2006)

city rockt!


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Juni 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> city rockt!



jo city fetzt, aber bist du überhaupt schonmal was anderes gefahren?


----------



## AxLpAc (27. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> jo city fetzt, aber bist du überhaupt schonmal was anderes gefahren?



jop, bin ich - mag ich aber nich so! ich steh auf klare geometrische formen (liegt wohl am studium  )


----------



## locdog (28. Juni 2006)

plazermen schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi der alte macht genauso viele Fehler auf deutsch wie auf polnisch   Mann LocDog - lese mal ein Buch von Zeit zu Zeit
> 
> Ich mag am liebsten in der Stadt, aber wenn ich mal im Wald ein paar frischgeschnitte Baume liegend sehe, sage ich nicht nein.




Der her Klugscheiser 
Hör auf alles zu pauschalisieren! Wen das jeder machen würde, würden wir HIER als Autodiebe abgestempelt werden  
Ich schreibe halt meine Posts nicht im Word und drücke danach die ABC Taste, so wie du 
Außerdem wen du mich schon korrigieren willst dann mach es richtig  

Ich mag am liebsten in der Stadt....ja was machst du am liebsten in der Stadt? Alten Omas unter die Röcke schauen  

frischgeschnitte wat is dat denn, wen schon dann Frischgeschnittene aber das ist auch falsch den Baume sind keine Blumen du Depp   Baume pfählt man!

liegend würd ich meinen dass das auch Falsch ist, liegen wer besser, aber dafür die Hand ins Feuer legen würde ich nicht 


P.S.
Was ist den im PL Forum los, verstehen die keinen Spaß mehr, ich wurde nämlich von der Nutte vom Dienst ge-ban-t !
Ich wurde sowieso kein Mädchen hauen, denn aber meine Freundin schon, die kann ziemlich fies einen boxen


----------



## Stiffler2409 (28. Juni 2006)

Stadt mach fun aber in der Natur zu Biken ist das beste was es gibt.Sonnenschein,Berge,Wiesen,Felder,Tiere,Seen...es gibt nicht besseres,finde ich!
An der Stadt mag ich sehr,die verdutsten Blicke der leute wenn der grobstollige Reifen über den Asphalt donnert und sein Summ-Geräusch von sich gibt. Komischer weisse schauen die Leute immer hoch in die Luft bevor Sie erkennen wo das Geräusch her kommt...seltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (28. Juni 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiere es gibt nicht besseres,finde ich!



na da lass dich aber mal nicht vom förster oder bauern erwischen wenn du auf seinen tieren rumspringst


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juni 2006)

Natur wäre genau so geil wie city wenn da einige Faktoren die es nun mal nur in der Stadt gibt auch im Wald geben würde...

In der Natur gibts keine Rails...keine Container...keine Mädels die man beeindrucken kann...keine Baustellen...und keine Asphaltierten Straßen... wenn es das alles dort geben würde...ich glaube... dann wäre ich nen Natur Bursche... 
aber so..... bleib ich schön in DA CITY..


----------



## Stiffler2409 (28. Juni 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> na da lass dich aber mal nicht vom förster oder bauern erwischen wenn du auf seinen tieren rumspringst



Tiere mit den ich Kontakt hatte,erkennt man an der Bremsspur auf dem Rücken...Fahre CC und da ist net so viel mit rumspringen


----------



## Scrat (28. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> Baume pfählt man!



Näääää. Jetzt will ich auch mal klug*******rn...

Gepfählt werden z.B. Vampire 

Und um noch was zum Thema beizutragen:

Ich versuch' mich im Moment möglichst von allem fernzuhalten, was eckig, asphaltiert, etc. ist - damit ich im Gelände vielleicht mal 3m weiter komme als im Moment...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## locdog (28. Juni 2006)

Aaaa, stimmt ja 
"Fällen" sollte es eigentlich heißen, spricht man sowieso fast gleich aus


----------



## plazermen (28. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> Der her Klugscheiser
> Hör auf alles zu pauschalisieren! Wen das jeder machen würde, würden wir HIER als Autodiebe abgestempelt werden
> Ich schreibe halt meine Posts nicht im Word und drücke danach die ABC Taste, so wie du
> Außerdem wen du mich schon korrigieren willst dann mach es richtig
> ...



1. Na siehst Du hast du mal ins Worterbuch reingeschaut und wie auf einmal klug geworden. Toll nicht?  
2. Ich habe leider kein Word auf'm Rechner und habe auch keine Ahnung was eine Abc taste ist.
3. Keine Ahnung was hier Autodiebe zu tun haben.
4. Wenn Du mich korrigieren willst dann mach's wenigstens richtig: Frischgeschnittene schreibt man mit einer kleinen Buchstabe am Anfang :] Ausserdem hatte ich Dich nicht korrigiert, falls Du nicht gemerkt hast.
5. Was liegen und liegend angeht: gut dass Du die hand vom Feuer gesichert hast. 
6. Deutsch habe ich selber gelernt, in der Schule hatte ich bloss Russisch und ein wennig English. Ich glaube ich hatte es ganz gut hingekriegt: Deutschergebniss Es stimmt aber dass nach 7 Jahren wo man es ganz wennig nutzt - vergisst man dies und jenes.

Um dein Post zu schreiben hast Du bestimmt ein paar mal ins Worterbuch reingeguckt. Das heisst - ich muss Dich mal ofter korrigieren und pauchal-irgendetwas-ieren damit Du um mich zu belastigen sich wieder mal die Muhe gibst was im Worterbuch zu suchen :]

Was polnisches Forum angeht - keine Ahnung. Kann nur froh sein, dass ich noch nicht rausgeflogen bin. 
Gruss.


----------



## kingspohla (28. Juni 2006)

also i war grad mal wieder in der natur....finds echt *******...
stadt is geiler....

gruß...


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Juni 2006)

Ich steh mehr auf Naturzeugs


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

hab heute natursteine in der stadt gefunden, die haben da en spielplatz neu gebaut und nun muss ich mal vorbeischauen. reizen tut mich das mehr als streng kubische sachen, wie sie in stadten oft vorkommen. man hat beim unterschiedlichen anfahren gleich ganz andere bedingungen und entfernungen, da wirds nicht so schnell langweilig


----------



## biker ben (28. Juni 2006)

ich steh eher auf frauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (28. Juni 2006)

Was ? ein Pole der nichts uber Autodiebe weist ? haha das ist mir neu, ist aber auch kein Wunder, hast ja nur 80% im Leseverstehen ;P
Wen ich ins Worterbuch schauen wurde, hatte ich nicht pfÃ¤hlen mit fÃ¤llen vertauscht 
Dein deutsch ist wirklich gut, keiner bezweifelt das, haste auch weniger fahler als Satze im Text also alles im grÃ¼nen Bereich 

Jetzt mahl schluss mit OT.

Mit schonen Steinen meinte ich diese hier  .... 
das bin ich 





wen's mal bisschen interessanter sein sollte 








manchmal klappt es nicht, mach aber trotzdem Spass ! 




und auch so ne Meute hat platz





es gibt weit aus mehr davon, von ganz klein bis hin zu dicken brocken in der grÃ¶sse HollÃ¤ndischer Caravanen 

kurz gesagt, NATUR ROCKT...kann es schon kaum auf denn nÃ¤chsten biketrial Festival In den bargen erwarten...morgens mit einem leichten Kater um 11 aufstehen  ... nen Happen essen...um 13 bis 14 Uhr sich am Treffpunkt sammeln und dann bis 19 Uhr Ã¼berall wo man Lust hat rocken, ohne irgendwelchen StÃ¶renfriede in form von alten Omas/Opas, Bullen usw.
dann sich schnell mal mit nem DuftbÃ¤umchen frisch machen  und um 21 Uhr im GeschÃ¤ft > Burgersteig > Park saufen gehen und dabei Schach spielen mit irgendwelchen Trinkern oder madels,,,,,um 1-2 Uhr ist meist Feierabend und man muss sich mit der Freundin âbeschÃ¤ftigenâ ....und dann alles von vorne, Ã¼ber ne Woche lang...macht irrsinnig SpaÃ


----------



## tinitram (28. Juni 2006)

echt geile bilder, wo ist das denn ?


----------



## locdog (28. Juni 2006)

Das ist in "schklarska poreba" das in der nahe von der tschechischen und Deutschen Grenze  Also wen jemand Lust hat dieses Jahr mitzukommen (mindestens etwa vom 5.8 bis 14.8)  ist ehr herzlich eingeladen. letztens wahren sogar zwei aus Litauen

P,S, wie auf dem latzten Photo sieht, sind dass trialer die von jeder ecke in PL gekommen sind, also viel mehr auf einen gewissen Level gibt es nicht :|


----------



## plazermen (28. Juni 2006)

Ech DocLog ich weiss schon uber Autodiebe, bloss weiss nicht was die hier mit mir oder Dir zu tun haben. Und Leseverstehen bei deinen Posts habe ich so um 60% oder wenniger :]

Da ich im trial eher ein Anfanger bin, bevorzuge ich halt Stadt, ausserdem ich stamme aus der "Streetschule" so zu sagen darum bin ich einfach besser in der Stadt. Dazu in der Wilderniss gibt's keine Madels die zugucken konnen ;P


----------



## soma (28. Juni 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist in "schklarska poreba" das in der nahe von der tschechischen und Deutschen Grenze  Also wen jemand Lust hat dieses Jahr mitzukommen (mindestens etwa vom 5.8 bis 14.8)  ist ehr herzlich eingeladen. letztens wahren sogar zwei aus Litauen
> 
> P,S, wie auf dem latzten Photo sieht, sind dass trialer die von jeder ecke in PL gekommen sind, also viel mehr auf einen gewissen Level gibt es nicht :|



Das ist echt cool!  

Trialen, wie es sich gehört. Natur ist einfach genial, gerade wenn man in der Anfangsphase ist, scheint es zwar auch schwerer, doch man lernt besser. Ich glaub in Mathematik (Schule) wird das auch so gehandhabt, erst den schweren Weg musste man drauf haben um dann den leichten Weg zu verstehen! Doch manchmal kann man den leichten Weg nicht brauchen und kann dennoch eine Herleitung über den etwas schwereren Weg erstellen.

@ plazermen: Wir trialen auch alle, weil es uns Spaß macht und nicht um vor pubertären Mädchen rum zu posen!
Ich sehe Trial wie einen Sport an, den man jeden Tag betreiben kann, wie etwa Joggen.


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

genau! und ich kann mich nur auf trial ODER maedchen konzentrieren, beides gleichzeitig naehrt nur den "knochenbrueche-verletzungen-thread"
edit: und das finden die maedels nich toll


----------



## Benjy (29. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> genau! und ich kann mich nur auf trial ODER maedchen konzentrieren, beides gleichzeitig naehrt nur den "knochenbrueche-verletzungen-thread"
> edit: und das finden die maedels nich toll


aber häufig bringt es sie zum lachen... und mädels stehen auf typen die sie zum lachen bringen


----------



## fahrbereit (29. Juni 2006)

wenn ich ne frau waere wuerde ich auch lachen wenns einen hinhaut waerend er mich beeindrucken will, danach aber weiterlaufen 
da koennte ja jeder kommen und witze reissen


----------



## Monty98 (29. Juni 2006)

meistens siehts in einer session so aus: zuerst natur, ein bisschen aufwärmen (müssen jetzt aber nicht irgendwelche felsen oder waldlichtungen sein, es reicht einfach unberechenbar. und dann so kurz vor hälfte der zeit geh ich streetn. mit kleinen spielereien usw. gegen ende der session werden neue höhen erprobt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (29. Juni 2006)

So wie so in der Natur dort wo ich immer gefahren hatte also in Ostpolen gibts gar keine natursteine oder sonnst was zur verfugung ausser auf die Baume zu klettern, da bleibt doch nur city zum trialen. Wenn man nah der Szklarska PorÄba aber wohnt - stellt es sich vielleicht anders vor. Biss zu Bergen hatte ich mindestens 500 Kilometer zu fahren.   Was Madels angeht - die kann man lieber in die Natur mitnehmen ;P

EDIT: nochwas - wenn Madels da sind dann geben sich die Jungs sich Muhe was richtig zu machen.


----------



## Sevoratha (29. Juni 2006)

*lol* gut zu wissen, das sich die jungs mehr mühe geben, wenn ich zuschaue


----------



## soma (29. Juni 2006)

Noch genialer ist es aber, wenn du den Jungs noch was vormachst 
Hehe^^


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo

fragt mal den Bikeshow, den Rheingauer, oder den FlorianWagner, was ich am liebsten mag. 

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (29. Juni 2006)

siehe signatur...


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Juni 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> ich steh eher auf frauen...



da hat der herr wohl recht...!
und wo findet man mehr frauen... bestimmt nicht im wald!!!

ich sag nur: URBAN  

es laufen immer so viele chicks durch die stadt, die dann hin und wieder auch recht begeistert zuschauen... besonders bei der hitze, da fährt man auch gerne mal ohne t-shirt. wenn du dann noch ordentlich schwitzt, gehen die bräute steil!!!    

 see ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (1. Juli 2006)

Ich bevozuge Natur, es ist oft schattig, man ist meisst nur unter seinesgleichen und kann sich auf das konzentrieren was man tun will, nämlich trialen... 

Auch diese "immer höher und weiter" Mentalität, tritt bei Naturtrial m.M. eher in den Hintergrund.


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Juli 2006)

jaa...  da will ich mich anschliessen. gemuetlich, ohne hektik und strassenlaerm, ganz dezent trialen und chillen - nichts weiter!  edit: das ist genau das, was ich nachher machen werde!jawohl!
ist wie beim klettern, hinterher denkste dann, du waerst im urlaub gewesen, so frisch und lebendig fuehlt man sich! ist mir in der stadt noch nicht so ergangen..aber abwechslung muss sein


----------

